
Making 3D printing filament at home for cheap - econcon
https://medium.com/endless-filament/make-your-filament-at-home-for-cheap-6c908bb09922
======
dekhn
a few things about this article: you could always order 3d printer filament
from amazon during the pandemic, it just took longer to get here (4 instead of
2 days for me). Some brands are sold out but I found a few that were in stock.

Also, this is completely discounting the time spent to set up and maintain the
system, which is entirely nontrivial, and leaves out a lot of quality control
steps that are important for making and storing high quality filament.

So basically, fun hobby, but it's not "$7.5 per hour at Home".

~~~
econcon
Here you can see it working:
[https://youtu.be/Xirli3qDJlU](https://youtu.be/Xirli3qDJlU)

It's mostly set and forget. You need to change rollers after few 50-60kg run.

